# Top/dress?...pics!



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

so I bought this top and I only wore it once (pic of me wearing it as a top is in my notepad) cause I ended up not really liking it. so today I saw this girl with a very similar (if not the same) top who wore it as a dress!!!

so I was wondering if I could do the same. itÂ´s just really short in the back (see 1st pic, it barely covers my ass) and itÂ´s an A-cut which I think makes my hips look wider.

Do you think it looks good as a dress? and if so, where would I wear it? as a beach dress? as a going-out dress? I think the front looks kinda sexy (btw I put the pin there to hide my strapless bra) but the back screams "cutsy beach dress"

I really can`t decide if I wanna leave the house like this so I need some opinions. be honest!!!

oh and FYI...I too was wondering if itÂ´s a long top or a short dress so I asked the SA at the store and she said itÂ´s a top


----------



## eric (Jul 25, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies7/7b.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies7/7b.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies7/7b.gif

NIIIIICEEEEE.... thats sooo hott.. you could def wear that out https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/wink.gif you def have the body for ittt


----------



## LilDee (Jul 25, 2006)

I think you could totally wear it as a beach dress.. if i saw it in a store i honestly think i'd mistake it as a short dress!!

It's cute


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 25, 2006)

Andi, could you possible get an hotter?! OMG! I like it as a dress personally. I don't see any reason why you couldn't wear it to the club or on the beach. I only WISH I had a figure like yours! 'Nough said!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 25, 2006)

You Can Wear It Out

With A Short White PANTES Undrneth


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* You Can Wear It OutWith A Short White Penis Undrneth

LOL...I am just guessing it was a typo and you meant short white pants???




ok question #1 is answered. I CAN wear it as a dress (P.S: I was sticking my boobs out and sucking my stomach in to make it look good...this is a "stand up tall and put your shoulders back"-kinda dress so that would speak against a comfy beach dress)

but question #2: casual or glam? IÂ´m kinda thinking itÂ´d be easier to dress down (just with a bikini underneath and flip flops) than up (with bold accessories???)

I am still kinda clueless on the details, but I know thereÂ´s gotta be a way to make it look less plain and cutesy. at least thatÂ´s my opinion. I really wanna find a way to make it wearable for a club!!!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 25, 2006)

Andi - If it makes you feel hot then you just march yourself out the door and strut yourself down any avenue you please.

As far as casual or glam goes, I'd say it could go both ways. Casual with a bikini/flip flops would look cute, you could even throw in a seashell necklace/anklet to top off the look. For more glam I'd look for those adorable shoes with the ribbon that ties up around the ankle/calves (this is just an example pic of the ribbon, you don't have to go for shoes with that big of a platform heel).






Tie it off with some matching earrings/bracelet and a favorite makeup look - off to a club you go


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovelyarsenic* Andi - If it makes you feel hot then you just march yourself out the door and strut yourself down any avenue you please. 
As far as casual or glam goes, I'd say it could go both ways. Casual with a bikini/flip flops would look cute, you could even throw in a seashell necklace/anklet to top off the look. For more glam I'd look for those adorable shoes with the ribbon that ties up around the ankle/calves (this is just an example pic of the ribbon, you don't have to go for shoes with that big of a platform heel).

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2.../platform4.jpg

Tie it off with some matching earrings/bracelet and a favorite makeup look - off to a club you go





I actually LOVE those type of shoes and my bf thinks theyÂ´re super sexy so I was planning on getting them anyway. I just need to find a pair thatÂ´s not too "cute" looking, otherwhise the whole look would be too Paris Hilton which is not how I wanna look of course LOL


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 25, 2006)

I think you could go casual w/ flip flops or sandals or glam w/ heels... Maybe those new ballerina flats too? I'm sure you'd rock it however you wore it though


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I think you could go casual w/ flip flops or sandals or glam w/ heels... Maybe those new ballerina flats too? I'm sure you'd rock it however you wore it though



thanks, sweetie!!!I think IÂ´d look too much like a little girl with balerina flats, white is an innocent color too. I think I need very high sexy heels to bring the dress to a glam level.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 25, 2006)

This is true Andi! Okay, then some nice strappy sandals with one heck of a heel! How's that?!


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* This is true Andi! Okay, then some nice strappy sandals with one heck of a heel! How's that?! sounds good. it never hurts to be taller LOL


----------



## Tesia (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with the rest of the girls. You could dress it up with a nice pair of heels. I think earring will also make out more clubbish.


----------



## LVA (Jul 25, 2006)

aww .. it looks soo cute on u as a dress, i would never think to wear it like that . U have a great body! imo, u could wear it to the beach or going out


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 25, 2006)

i agree with the above! you look HOT in it! i'd wear it out or at the beach.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i agree with the above! you look HOT in it! i'd wear it out or at the beach. Uh huh! Rock your hotness Andi, rock it!


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 25, 2006)

I think you look pretty no matter you wear it as a dress or top. I'm sure not only guys but also gals will definitely starring at you, hottie.


----------



## Annia (Jul 25, 2006)

I think it's a cute dress. It would have been sexy if it was a darker colour though. =)


----------



## shockn (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* You Can Wear It OutWith A Short White Penis Undrneth

LOL This killed me even if it was just a typo




As for the dress I'm not sure theres a way to dress it up so it speak. I do agree that with a bikini/flip flops it would look adorable. But I think if worn with just plain jeans and the top.. as a top it'd look more dressy than as just a dress alone.


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shockn* LOL This killed me even if it was just a typo




As for the dress I'm not sure theres a way to dress it up so it speak. I do agree that with a bikini/flip flops it would look adorable. But I think if worn with just plain jeans and the top.. as a top it'd look more dressy than as just a dress alone.

yeah thatÂ´s what I was thinking too!!!
yeah that typo was hilarious!!!!! hmmw here do I find a short white penis in Austria



...anywhere on any corner. LOL sorry Michal...it was just too damn funny. you made my day!


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* yeah thatÂ´s what I was thinking too!!!
yeah that typo was hilarious!!!!! hmmw here do I find a short white penis in Austria




...anywhere on any corner. LOL sorry Michal...it was just too damn funny. you made my day!

Reminds me of the Beverly Hill Billies movie where the lady with the phony French accent was saying "Happiness is hard to find." BUT it sounded like, " A penis is hard to find."


----------



## Nox (Jul 26, 2006)

Language barriers and that short white penis typo cracked me up!!!

The white dress/top looks great! If you wore it as a dress, make sure to keep in mind the "ride up" factor as you walk, sit down/stand up, walk the stairs, wind, etc. If you wore Victoria Secret's full coverage boy short panties, then you wouldn't worry so much about showing all your goodies should the wind get whippy all of a sudden.


----------



## Andi (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Language barriers and that short white penis typo cracked me up!!!
The white dress/top looks great! If you wore it as a dress, make sure to keep in mind the "ride up" factor as you walk, sit down/stand up, walk the stairs, wind, etc. If you wore Victoria Secret's full coverage boy short panties, then you wouldn't worry so much about showing all your goodies should the wind get whippy all of a sudden.

cool idea. I actually have VS boys shorts and theyÂ´re lacy and white. would be perfect. or I could also just not give a damn and wear a thong. depends on how daring IÂ´m feeling that day LOLand IÂ´ll only wear it when IÂ´m over to see my bf so he can be on ass-watch and watch that nothing rides up back there


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* Reminds me of the Beverly Hill Billies movie where the lady with the phony French accent was saying "Happiness is hard to find." BUT it sounded like, " A penis is hard to find."





GLAD IM MADE YOU





MY ENGLISH IS A LITTLE BIT


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 26, 2006)

omg!!!!! Andi you look bloody amazing! that is a beautiful dress, its really simple but it looks great on you. xxxx


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 26, 2006)

damn thats a nice dress. u suit it.


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 26, 2006)

it doesnt matter if it's a dress or a top, cuz u look fabulous in it!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2006)

you look hot in it!


----------



## lynnda (Jul 26, 2006)

Trust me girl if I looked half as good as you I would be wearing that dress everywhere for everyone to see my cute self!! You look killer in it!!


----------



## pieced (Jul 26, 2006)

Girl, you look hot, during the day, I would wear it with tights (the ones that end at the calves or the ankles (your prefrence) and when going out, I would just wear it as it is. It's hot...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm officially voting "you can wear it out with a short, white penis underneath" as the best and funniest typo EVER!





Andi, you look HOT! I think you could wear that as a dress or a top but since it's so hot right now I vote for dress. Either way you make that top sexy!


----------



## eric (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm officially voting "you can wear it out with a short, white penis underneath" as the best and funniest typo EVER!




Andi, you look HOT! I think you could wear that as a dress or a top but since it's so hot right now I vote for dress. Either way you make that top sexy!

i totally agree, that has my vote as well


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 26, 2006)

That totally looks like a dress. I think it's definitely casual, simply because of the material. So I wouldn't try to glam it up too much. But I think it'd be cool to wear out to the mall or something with a pair of frayed denim short shorts.


----------



## Thais (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* so I bought this top and I only wore it once (pic of me wearing it as a top is in my notepad) cause I ended up not really liking it. so today I saw this girl with a very similar (if not the same) top who wore it as a dress!!!so I was wondering if I could do the same. itÂ´s just really short in the back (see 1st pic, it barely covers my ass) and itÂ´s an A-cut which I think makes my hips look wider.

Do you think it looks good as a dress? and if so, where would I wear it? as a beach dress? as a going-out dress? I think the front looks kinda sexy (btw I put the pin there to hide my strapless bra) but the back screams "cutsy beach dress"

I really can`t decide if I wanna leave the house like this so I need some opinions. be honest!!!

oh and FYI...I too was wondering if itÂ´s a long top or a short dress so I asked the SA at the store and she said itÂ´s a top





I think you can wear it as a dress, just dont go to the hospital like that or you will give your patients a heart attack. LOL


----------



## Annia (Jul 28, 2006)

Lol Thais!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm officially voting "you can wear it out with a short, white penis underneath" as the best and funniest typo EVER!



LMAO! I totally agree!! i read it and was like "what??!!" and then started laughing real hard!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 28, 2006)

It's an ubersexy dress that only somebody with your body could pull off, and I think if you don't mind it being short and maybe exposing you a bit, you could wear it as is. If you're feeling demure, I'd wear it with cropped tights and espadrilles.


----------



## Becka (Jul 28, 2006)

i say wear it to the club as a dress, w/ your bod you can totally pull it off!


----------



## Braiden (Jul 28, 2006)

I DEF. think thats a hot dress! I see no problem with wearing it out.. like the club or something of that sort? It does look more like a dress than a top


----------



## Maja (Aug 3, 2006)

I think with the right accessories and shoes it can go either way - beach or glam.

And Andi, you look HOT girl!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 3, 2006)

It looks great go for it!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

white looks really good on you.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 14, 2007)

How did I completely miss this thread? I feel so left out! lol!

It looks totally hot on you as a dress, Andi! I agree with everyone else that it can be dressed up or down.




You look amazing!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay. I LOVE that dress/top . . . whatever it is, I love it!


----------



## Bexy (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah thatÂ´s what I was thinking too!!!
yeah that typo was hilarious!!!!! hmmw here do I find a short white penis in Austria



...anywhere on any corner. LOL sorry Michal...it was just too damn funny. you made my day!


I know, I was dying. I am so glad you quoted it before she changed it. Now we know what Michal had on her mind, lol.

You look super hot as always, Andi. You could wear a paper bag with a belt and look hot I am sure of that. I just do not want to see you with the short white penis.






Love ya, Michal. Thanks for the giggle, girl.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL...I am just guessing it was a typo and you meant short white pants???



LMFAO!!! What a great typo!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 14, 2007)

lol this is such an old thread. I havenÂ´t worn that top as a dress yet cause I was afraid my ass would show


----------



## katnahat (Sep 15, 2007)

That is a dress. I don't see how the retailer could say it was a top?? It's too "fitted" to be a top.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 15, 2007)

wow that is a hot dress, u could wear it for both, maybe u could pair it with black shorts underneath it. not like booty shorts but like shorts that do cover ur bum, and pair of heels that would look hott!!!!

and u could also wear it with swimmers underneath. either way i still look hott


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 15, 2007)

How do you get your skin to glow like that?


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 15, 2007)

You would rock that dress!


----------



## Karren (Sep 15, 2007)

I think it looks fantastic as a dress.... and so do you!!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 15, 2007)

Gorgeous as a dress!


----------

